# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغیر رشته و تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی

## mammad.z

....

----------


## amir2328

سلام دوست عزیز
چون دانشگاه مقطع کارشناسیت غیر روزانه هست میتونی دوباره کنکور شرکت کنی و در صورت قبولی انصراف بدی و تو رشته ی جدیدی که قبول شدی ادامه بدی اما
درصورتی که مشکل خدمت سربازی نداشته باشی

----------


## ghafaripour

> سلام سوالی دارم خواستم بدونم میشه تو مقطع کارشناسی پیام نور تحصیل کرد و انصراف داد و رشته جدید کارشناسی روزانه خوند
> چون تو دفترچه قسمت تذکرات مهم نظام وظیفه نوشته معافیت تحصیلی واسه هر مقطع یه بار چاپ میشه
> و اینکه خیلی از رشته ها کارشناسی هستن
> ممنون اگه جواب بدین


اگر انصراف بدی می تونی 
ولی اگر لیسانس رو در پیام نور تموم کنی مشمول میشی

----------


## mammad.z

> اگر انصراف بدی می تونی 
> ولی اگر لیسانس رو در پیام نور تموم کنی مشمول میشی


رشته حسابداری پیام نور مقطع کارشناسی میخونم معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم یعنی میتونم انصراف بدم و رشته ای روزانه مقطع کارشناسی بخونم چون شنیدم نمیشه و اینکه مقطع کارشناسی اگه بخوام بخونم باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم که اگه تذکری که نوشته درست باشه به نظرت میشه؟

----------


## ghafaripour

[QUOTE=mammad.z;1274930]رشته حسابداری پیام نور مقطع کارشناسی میخونم معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم یعنی میتونم انصراف بدم و رشته ای روزانه مقطع کارشناسی بخونم چون شنیدم نمیشه و اینکه مقطع کارشناسی اگه بخوام بخونم باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم که اگه تذکری که نوشته درست باشه به نظرت میشه؟[/QUOTE
ببین تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم اولن یکبار حق انصراف داری 
دومن انصراف بدی تا یک سال معافیت داری 
سومن اگه انصراف ندی و لیسانست تموم بشه دیگه مشمول میشی 
چهارمن نیازی نیست انصراف بدی چون پیام نور هستی می تونی وایستی قبول شی رشته ای که می خوای بعدش انصراف بدی

----------


## mammad.z

[QUOTE=ghafaripour;1274943]


> رشته حسابداری پیام نور مقطع کارشناسی میخونم معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم یعنی میتونم انصراف بدم و رشته ای روزانه مقطع کارشناسی بخونم چون شنیدم نمیشه و اینکه مقطع کارشناسی اگه بخوام بخونم باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم که اگه تذکری که نوشته درست باشه به نظرت میشه؟[/QUOTE
> ببین تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم اولن یکبار حق انصراف داری 
> دومن انصراف بدی تا یک سال معافیت داری 
> سومن اگه انصراف ندی و لیسانست تموم بشه دیگه مشمول میشی 
> چهارمن نیازی نیست انصراف بدی چون پیام نور هستی می تونی وایستی قبول شی رشته ای که می خوای بعدش انصراف بدی


میدونم سوالم اینه که آیا میشه در مقطع کارشناسی روزانه معافیت تحصیلی گرفت ؟در صورتی که در رشته پیام نور گرفته شده باشه و آیا میشه در مقطع کارشناسی و دکتری خوند؟

----------

